# {RESOLVED}CTL3D32.DLL version



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

I've recently encountered a strange problem:

After installing software for a Gravis Blackhawk digital joystick, I've come up with a strange error in Paint Shop Pro version 3.12. When opening PSP, I get an error message saying "This application uses CTL3D32.DLL which is not the correct version. This version of CTL3D32.DLL is designed only for Windows NT systems."
If I click on "OK", PSP runs, and the only effect is that some of the dialog boxes have a white background.

I copied the correct version of CTL3D32.DLL from my Win 98SE CD, and the Gravis software stopped working, but I still get the same error in PSP. I uninstalled and reinstalled PSP with no effect. I reset the registry (scanreg /restore) to a time previous to the Gravis installation, but still get the same error. I did a complete virus scan, using McAfee's latest update, and found nothing.

This is not a critical problem, but it is certainly irritating, and I could use some help!


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I found this. Apparently this can happen with Adobe, Lotus notes, psp and....

_____________________
Solution:

The error occurs if the system is using the Window NT version of the CTL3D32.DLL file rather than the Windows 95 version. You should have only one copy of this file on your hard drive.

To alleviate this error, place a copy of the Windows 95 version of the CTL3D32.DLL into the Windows 95 \System directory, overwriting the CTL3D32.DLL for Windows NT.

Version 2.31 of the CTL3D32.DLL file is 26,624 bytes for Windows 95. Version 2.31 of the CLT3D32.DLL file is 27,136 bytes for Windows NT (should be copied in the Windows NT \System32 directory)

By checking the Notes.inf file, CTL3D32.DLL is a 32-bit Notes file being installed to the Windows 95 system directory. This is not a Notes installation problem since Notes installs the correct CTL3D32.DLL file for Windows 95. The installer script will update the version in the Windows 95 system directory but it will not know to look in any other path. So Notes should install the correct CTL3D32.DLL if you have the .DLLs in the standard
place. What seems to be happening is that another application's installation process overwrites this .dll with a .dll created to run on Windows NT. Also, this file is not applicable to Notes 16-bit release. The error message is displayed by the DLL and not by Notes, so there is no way to suppress the message. CTL3D32.DLL handles the 3D appearance of some of the controls such as edit boxes.

It is apparent that this file is necessary for only the Windows NT version, but the Notes Windows 95 client links to this file when starting up. Other 32-bit NT/Win 95 applications such as Netscape and the Microsoft Developer Network Library write to this file to the Windows 95 System directory but do not link to it when they start up and only Notes generates this error message.

Also, Microsoft Visual C++ 5.0 ships two different DLLs to software
developers by the name, CTL3D32.DLL. One of these DLLs runs on Windows NT and the other runs on Windows 95. Many developers are not aware that these 2 DLLs are incompatible. Sometimes this DLL causes programs that depended on
an earlier version to quit working.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Also try this:

http://www.chiropteraphilia.com/~ctl3d/


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Thanks, Grif!

Although it didn't work when I overwrote the file with the one from the Win 98 CD, The file I downloaded from the site you gave me worked! 

Problem solved.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Outrippingstanding.


----------

